# Definitive Technology SudioMonitor 350's



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello,

I have a pair of the StudioMonitor 350's and want to mount them on a wall. Does anyone know of a wall mount for these speakers? Def Tech recommended Omnimount but Omnimount does not know if the speaker has any threads. 

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am not familiar with that particular pair of Def Techs, but if the Company recommended them specifically, I would guess they would be compatible.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

For the Def Tech there are three OmniMounts you can use they are the 30.0 ST-MP, 30.0 WA, and the 30.0 WB. Now the only thing is you will have to screw the clamp assembly into the speaker cabinet than connect it to the ball joint. Since the 350's weigh 14lbs this is the only mount form Omni that will work since the 350's don't have a threads on the back. Also there are two mounts from Pinpoint, the AM40 which clamps the speaker from the side and can hold up to 50lbs or the AM10 Tilt/swivel which you will need to screw into the back of the cabinet, I hope this helps. I do have one question have you considered using the keyhole slot on the 350's?


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Ares said:


> For the Def Tech there are three OmniMounts you can use they are the 30.0 ST-MP, 30.0 WA, and the 30.0 WB. Now the only thing is you will have to screw the clamp assembly into the speaker cabinet than connect it to the ball joint. Since the 350's weigh 14lbs this is the only mount form Omni that will work since the 350's don't have a threads on the back. Also there are two mounts from Pinpoint, the AM40 which clamps the speaker from the side and can hold up to 50lbs or the AM10 Tilt/swivel which you will need to screw into the back of the cabinet, I hope this helps. I do have one question have you considered using the keyhole slot on the 350's?


Excellant, thanks for the info. I did consider however I need to tilt the speakers downwards a bit so the keyhole slots would not work in my case.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a pair of 350's myself and found B-Tech side mounting swivels to be extremely effective. :T

http://www.btech-usa.com/bt77.html


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Ares said:


> For the Def Tech there are three OmniMounts you can use they are the 30.0 ST-MP, 30.0 WA, and the 30.0 WB. Now the only thing is you will have to screw the clamp assembly into the speaker cabinet than connect it to the ball joint. Since the 350's weigh 14lbs this is the only mount form Omni that will work since the 350's don't have a threads on the back. Also there are two mounts from Pinpoint, the AM40 which clamps the speaker from the side and can hold up to 50lbs or the AM10 Tilt/swivel which you will need to screw into the back of the cabinet, I hope this helps. I do have one question have you considered using the keyhole slot on the 350's?





dsr7997 said:


> I have a pair of 350's myself and found B-Tech side mounting swivels to be extremely effective. :T
> 
> http://www.btech-usa.com/bt77.html


I like the Omni's so I will go and look @ those. I just don't want to drill into the speaker cabinet if at all possible. The BTechs look good, the 7 degrees tilt is a question so I need to look into that as well. 

Thanks


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a question about the Pinpoint AM40 speaker mounts. My 350's will be mounted about *9'* off the floor, will a 7 deg tilt be enough for good surround effects?


----------

